# About to paint and here are the questions...



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

My father in law gave me a boat that my wife played in when she was a little girl (we are both in our 50's now) It's an old Mantee 14' Skiff type boat. I have re-done the inside of the boat and re-powered with a new Yamaha 50 horse. The boat runs great, fishes great, but looks like crap on the outside...So, I took it on myself to learn something...Painting the hull.. I got the boat off the trailer, and sanded it down. It had some kinda brushed on bottom paint that looked like roof sealer, you could see every bristle of the brush in this stuff, and it was SO thick... It took a awhile to sand it all down, but as of yesterday afternoon... I am done! Now it's time to paint.... I am not looking to sell this boat on the Barrett-Jackson showroom floor... I just want it to look better than it did. So, now that it's sanded, where do I go to get my paint? I read the (several) posts concerning the guys that have rolled their paint on their boats...thats what I want to do... I want to roll it all on. So, who do I go see about getting everything I need to make this happen? West Marine the best place? If so, please drop me a name of the best paint guy they have there. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I will post all of the "before and after" pic's when I complete the job...


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

I used interlux Perfection on my boat and used the roll and tip method and it looks pretty good and you cannot find a tougher paint. You will probably have to order it, i have found boaterland.com and jamestowndistributors.com to be the best source.

Good luck,
Kenneth


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out this site, should help. Quite a few build pics/sagas. Good luck, love bug season 'round the corner......

http://www.bateau.com/


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Paint $ & Paint $$$*

After selling and applying boat paint for several years, I suggest you decide 
-How pretty
-How much work
-How long do you want it to last
-How much you want to spend

Interlux Brightside is less expensive, looks good 3 - 4 years
Interlux Perfection is better, three part, harder, lasts longer, shines more
Sterling or Awlgrip is best, shines, lasts 10 - 12 years, $300 a gallon

Feel free to call me and discuss. I may have some paint left over from other jobs.

Tom 572 1225


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! A lot of help.... Tom, I'll try to call you this afternoon when I get a break here at work. 

I just want to have "everything" I need when I get started, so I can get it done...let it dry, and get it back in the water where it belongs!


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

*Just got done*

painting a 21ft cape horn. I just decided to try it myself. I sanded and filled all spots. I wiped with mineral spirits, and then painted. It took me awhile cause i was on a budget to find the right paint. I used the 32.00 a quart west marine brand paint. The worker said they are made by interlux (some are). So i got the white. I primed with the 19.00 topside from lowes with 2-3 coats, sanded in between and wiped afterward. I then misted on a top coat of paint, let it sit overnight and kept repeating pattern. Again this boat was horrible and now looks brand new. I am not a professional but did my best despite heat and sweat. I sprayed just because i have access to the sprayer and i like spraying. i made a few goofs but fixed and went on. 

1. I learned to buy the off brand thinner and stuff instead what they ask for. I bought the xylene from ace hardware, and mineral spirits from there also both were 14.00. Instead of the 39.00 interlux or like. You would be 150.00 just in prep. Again it was me and just trying something new. 

It turned out better than i thought for only 3 days of work. I sprayed the inside with the topside from lowes. It is a 90 model boat so i wasnt wanting to win any contests. I will try to post before and after soon.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

I dont know what brands they carry, but NAPA on Industrial sells marine paints.
NAPA 476-0508


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll say this, if or when I do mine again I will use Algrip. At 1st I thought just like you are thinking. I and some friends put a Lot of sweat it prepping the boat but used the interlux paint. Looks great from 3-4 ft away. Everytome I wash the boat I kick myself in the ass for not buying Algrip.

If you put that much time into sanding it buy the Algrip. One gal. Most likely will do your whole boat. The paint goes a lot further then you think. Also, not for sure but, i think you don't need to prime with Algrip. 

Agree about the mineral spirets, buy the $14 stuff. Spray it if you can, if not don't skimp on a good brush or two.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I just wanted to thank Tom... "Oldflathead" for all of his time on the phone this week. It's people like him that have kept me on this forum since it began. Thanks again Tom... I wish you the best with your health and ALL of those projects you have!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Could we get some pics of these finisshed boats and list the product used? i was going to go with interlux as well. but would like to see the results.


----------



## HAWG HUNTER (Mar 19, 2008)

Been getting my Awlgrip from Pensacola Boat store , They have beat everyones price good guys


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been taking pictures..... Tom (Oldflathead) gave me a lot of good advice last week... I contacted Will Ashby and he is "training/teaching" me how it's done. Yesterday we got the prime on, today I'll light sand it and hope to put actual paint on tis afternoon.

I have been using AWLGRIP products... once this project is complete, I'll post list of what I used....


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

Any pics from you guys?


----------



## mitch mako 21 (May 30, 2009)

Here is my 1974 Mako 15. I sprayed it with Interlux Perfection. This is an extremely dangerous paint when it is airborne. The finish came out nice, but if I had it to do over again, Id use Imron. The reason, the perfection doesnt like to be sanded and buffed.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Did mine with awlgrip. Painted from the rubrail down and used just less than a gallon of paint. Remember, with awlgrip, you have to use equal parts activator so a gallon of paint comes out to two gallons in the end. My boat is 25 feet so you could easily get by with a quart of paint and activator. I sprayed a light "tack coat" and finished off with a heavy top coat. 4 years ago and still looks as good as the day that I sprayed it. I bought the paint at an auto supply shop just north of garden street by McQuires. Can't remember if it was a napa or autozone. I do remember it was a pain in the arse getting into and out of it. If you can beg borrow or steal a spray set up, do it, there is a world of difference. (Even if you don't know how to spray).


----------

